# Looking for a ride near Vicenza, Italy 10-11 May



## adamepatt28 (May 2, 2014)

I will be in Vicenza next weekend, and I am unfamiliar with the area. Not looking for anything crazy, just trying to find some trails, and perhaps someone who knows the area.


----------



## bricke (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I'm late, not lots of italian people here.
This is the place where people from Vicenza and surroundings writes: 
Veneto - Mountain bike | MTB-forum.it
and
Itinerari e percorsi MTB | Dati tecnici, tracce GPS, altimetrie, mappe e descrizioni dei migliori tour per mountain bike - the.mtb.biker - Unconventional Rides


----------

